# Shipping Birds



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

So, Hubby was talking about adding another cockatiel to the family eventually, but is very set on an Albino mutation. He thinks they're absolutely beautiful, and I'd have to agree. Anyways, there are no breeders in our area that I'm aware of, so the idea is that we'd have to either have it shipped from somewhere, or if we're lucky, find someone close enough that we can meet them. 

I was always against shipping 'em as I felt is was unnecessarily stressful, but now that we're potentially facing it, I'm not so sure. Is it really that traumatic? Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Shipping can be safe. I have been shipping for over 10 years. Over the years I have learned that Continental is the best airlines to use. Since they keep the birds climate controlled as much as possible throughout the whole process there is less risks of heat or cold exposure which can also contribute to stress. Tomorrow I have 2 mousebirds I am shipping from FL to Seattle.

If you come to a point where you've found a tiel and shipping is the only option I'll be glad to answer any questions.


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

3 of my birds were shipped. I agree that Continental is best.....the birds were not stressed at all.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And if you're looking for a breeder I know of one out here in Cali that breeds albinos that I can get you in touch with. I also have a website that ships tiels if you're interested in that...


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooo!!! Any info would be very welcome! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lucasparker (Jul 25, 2020)

srtiels said:


> Shipping can be safe. I have been shipping for over 10 years. Over the years I have learned that Continental is the best airlines to use. Since they keep the birds climate controlled as much as possible throughout the whole process there is less risks of heat or cold exposure which can also contribute to stress. Tomorrow I have 2 mousebirds I am shipping from FL to Seattle.
> 
> If you come to a point where you've found a tiel and shipping is the only option I'll be glad to answer any questions.


10 experience is exceptional. You will true pet lover. I think talent needs to be appreciated. You can become a pet runner on Citizenshipper and earn a good amount of money. If you are passionate about it then you will surly make some good money. I also do that in part time and earn a steady income. 

best regards,
Lucas


----------

